# The "official" 2014 Super Bowl Thread



## ace2000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Who will win?  Will the game be played on Sunday or postponed?  Will Peyton make Sherman look foolish (or vice versa)???  

My prediction - Broncos by 17 points (good weather)  or Broncos by 7 points (bad weather).


----------



## Steve (Jan 27, 2014)

*Go Broncos!*

It will be a tough game, but I think Denver will put out a victory.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 27, 2014)

Denver 27
Seattle 20


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 27, 2014)

As a Seahawks Fan I'm really liking this match-up.  I look at Denver only scoring 24 and 26 points against mediocre defenses while they're at home in seasonably ideal conditions and I just don't see them scoring more then that against Seattle's defense.  So, I think Denver's ceiling is 25 points.

Seattle scored 23 points against an excellent defense and they actually left some points on the table.  They should've had at least 30.  I like Seattle's offense matching up against Denver's defense.  I'd like to see Wilson run a little more and if he can run for 40-50 yards, watch out.  That will open things up for them.

I like Seattle 24-21 with a possibility of 31-21.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 27, 2014)

Blizzard (in NJ that means more than 5 inches), temperature under 15 degrees, strong winds from the northeast ... and visible empty seats.

It will be a great game to watch on TV.

And since my teams are not playing, I will be counting fumbles and incomplete passes.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 27, 2014)

The latest and greatest up to date weather forecast...

http://www.weather.com/weather/holiday/super-bowl/East+Rutherford+NJ+USNJ0128:1:US

Current prediction:

Mostly sunny, high of 38, low of 21.  Winds up to 8mph.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 27, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> The latest and greatest up to date weather forecast...
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/holiday/super-bowl/East+Rutherford+NJ+USNJ0128:1:US
> 
> ...



Ho boy, that's going to slow Manning down.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 27, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Ho boy, that's going to slow Manning down.



Yes, to me, it doesn't look like temperature will be a factor on Sunday.  Manning has done well in 20-30 degree weather in Denver this year.  It'll come down to how hard the wind is blowing... right now it looks like good news for Denver fans.  You'd think Seattle's QB Wilson would have a big advantage in a game with high winds with his running ability, so Denver fans got to be hoping...


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 27, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> It will be a great game to watch on TV.



No matter what the score is, I think we can all agree on this.  A great defense vs. a great offense.  

I am rooting for the Broncos, but I am hoping for good play on both sides and an exciting game.  I think Sherman vs. Manning is going to be interesting!

Kurt


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 27, 2014)

Why on earth was a northern location like MetLife Stadium NJ selected to host this year?  Surely they won't want the weather dictating the play!  But...whatever, I wont' miss it.  I've watched everyone!



http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...hYHADQ&usg=AFQjCNHrJ56Qitu5pk0LmYIA1bGVW9H3zQ


----------



## suzanne (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm hoping it will be a great game and the Broncos and Peyton bring home the win.

Suzanne


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Denver*

Denver 24
Seattle 16


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 27, 2014)

If a southern team has to play in cold weather, weather is considered a factor. (favoring the northern team)  On the other hand, if a northern team has to play in hot weather, weather is not considered a factor.

Sorry, I don't buy that.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 27, 2014)

"Roger" said:


> If a southern team has to play in cold weather, weather is considered a factor. (favoring the northern team)  On the other hand, if a northern team has to play in hot weather, weather is not considered a factor.
> 
> Sorry, I don't buy that.



You're right Roger. The national pundits only consider weather a factor if it _hurts_ Manning. Of course, clear skies, no wind, and moderate temperature would _favor_ manning, and hurt Seattle (Wilson and Lynch). But that would be OK, and not "affect" play.


----------



## Carta (Jan 27, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Why on earth was a northern location like MetLife Stadium NJ selected to host this year?  Surely they won't want the weather dictating the play!  But...whatever, I wont' miss it.  I've watched everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...hYHADQ&usg=AFQjCNHrJ56Qitu5pk0LmYIA1bGVW9H3zQ



Makes no sense to me either.....$1500 (cheapest ticket).....To sit in a cold stadium with "Turtle Syndrome"..............Heck with the players; what about the fans?   Florida PLEASE!!!......I wouldn't go if it was FREE


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2014)

The weather I feel is coming to play a major role in this game.  I am leaning toward Seattle because of the weather.


----------



## persia (Jan 27, 2014)

Given that this is the Stoner bowl, the two states with legal pot, I say that both teams will get real hungry at half time and wander off to find doughnuts and forget to come back.


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2014)

persia said:


> Given that this is the Stoner bowl, the two states with legal pot, I say that both teams will get real hungry at half time and wander off to find doughnuts and forget to come back.


 
 and they will start the game at 7:25 est....or whatever 

 Half time will be 2 hours while everybody finds some Doritos :ignore:


----------



## jme (Jan 28, 2014)

*Seattle 17-13.*

*"Defense wins championships"* keeps resonating, darn it, as much as I wish to dismiss it.  Like a bad song it keeps playing over and over in my head. But it's TRUE, DEFENSE WINS CHAMPIONSHIPS.  Weather also wins the day this year, and scoring will be low, and that means the defense will be even more significant. 

wishing and hoping for Denver 20-10, though. they will need at least 2 timely turnovers.

Peyton SHOULD have more than one championship ring on his finger .... he deserves that.  he's been too great and didn't have the support. Can't imagine him having only one while Eli has two.  In a backyard pickup game, Peyton would eat Eli's lunch.  This will hopefully be Peyton's ticket to immortality if Denver somehow prevails.....    Regardless, he's already a Hall of Famer. A class guy, but sadly his days are numbered due to the neck injury. He's been great to watch, and his commercials aren't too shabby either. He'll be sorely missed, just like Elway, Dan Marino, and Dan Fouts.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 28, 2014)

jme said:


> Seattle 17-13.
> 
> "defense wins championships" keeps resonating, darn it! Like a bad song it keeps playing over and over. Weather wins the day.
> 
> ...



Seattle SHOULD have championship rings on their fingers... they deserve that. They've been too great and never get the credit. 

I would love to see Seattle win this time. However, after their last Superbowl showing, I'm all too aware that the refs have some serious "power" in the outcome as well. I think it will be something to watch... having the two best teams go head-to-head makes for an exciting game!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 28, 2014)

jme said:


> "defense wins championships" keeps resonating, darn it! Like a bad song it keeps playing over and over. Weather wins the day.



The #1 Defense has squared off against the #1 Offense 4 times in the SB.  The #1 Defensive team is 3-1. 

The #1 Defensive team has made the SB 15 times and they are 12-3 in those SB's.


----------



## persia (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 28, 2014)

scrapngen said:


> I would love to see Seattle win this time. However, after their last Superbowl showing, I'm all too aware that the refs have some serious "power" in the outcome as well.



I hate complaining about the refs, but that SB is recognized as one of if not the worst lopsided officiated games in SB history.  I still remember the drive in the early 4th quarter where Seattle was driving to take the lead.  Matt Hasselbeck threw a completed pass to Jeremy Stevens to the 1 yard line that was negated due to a phantom holding call.  In fact, the replay showed that the Pittsburg defender had jumped offsides on that play and it should've been a free play for Seattle.  Then on the very next play Hasselbeck threw an interception and they called a 15 yard penalty on Hasselbeck for a chop block while he was making the tackle on the defender who intercepted the ball!  I still don't get that one!  Two of the officials on that crew were also Pittsburg natives.  I actually wrote a letter about that game to a major nationally syndicated radio show that was read on the air.

That being said, Seattle is the most heavily penalized team in the NFL this year and it's the only part of their team this year that I don't like.  I don't mind the penalties of aggression, but they've also had a lot of false start and offensive holding penalties this year.  I'm hoping a lot of the offensive holding calls we're due to all the offensive line injuries they've had this year and now that the line is healthy I hope they don't have too many of those penalties.

John Clayton reported on his radio show about this SB crew and they seem to be very fair with no Denver natives.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 28, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> The #1 Defense has squared off against the #1 Offense 4 times in the SB.  The #1 Defensive team is 3-1.
> 
> The #1 Defensive team has made the SB 15 times and they are 12-3 in those SB's.



Has the all time best offense ever faced off with the all time best defense in any game?

We're not talking about the best offense this year, I may be mistaken but I think Denver put up NFL record offensive numbers this year.

It's been said many times that defense wins championships but we saw Bellicheck fore-go a field goal to get within 14 points to go for it on 4th down, depending on his defense to win the AFC championship for him.  That didn't work out for him, you still have to score points to win.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 28, 2014)

The latest and greatest and always updated weather forecast for Sunday. All the talk about the weather is just going to add more interest in the game. I'll bet the ratings for this one are going to be great!

http://www.weather.com/weather/holiday/super-bowl/East+Rutherford+NJ+USNJ0128:1:US

Still looking good...

Partly cloudy, high of 37, low of 24. Winds up to 8mph.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 28, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Has the all time best offense ever faced off with the all time best defense in any game?
> 
> We're not talking about the best offense this year, I may be mistaken but I think Denver put up NFL record offensive numbers this year.
> 
> It's been said many times that defense wins championships but we saw Bellicheck fore-go a field goal to get within 14 points to go for it on 4th down, depending on his defense to win the AFC championship for him. That didn't work out for him, you still have to score points to win.


 
The difference for this game will be the other matchup...  a very strong Denver defense against an average Seattle offense.  I'll take Denver.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 28, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> The difference for this game will be the other matchup...  a very strong Denver defense against an average Seattle offense.  I'll take Denver.



Huh? 

Denver's defense was rated #22 this year and their missing their best pass rusher and their best cornerback who have ACL tears.

Before we go slamming Seattle's offense too much, it was rated as the #9 Offense in the NFL this year.  Seattle also has an X factor on offense and special teams they really haven't had all year - Percy Harvin is 100% healthy!


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 28, 2014)

My money is on Denver minus 2 points.

George


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 28, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Huh?
> 
> Denver's defense was rated #22 this year and their missing their best pass rusher and their best cornerback who have ACL tears.
> 
> Before we go slamming Seattle's offense too much, it was rated as the #9 Offense in the NFL this year.  Seattle also has an X factor on offense and special teams they really haven't had all year - Percy Harvin is 100% healthy!




Denver's defense is very good, and they've now adjusted to Von Miller being out.  They have given up an average of 15 points a game over the last four games, including dominating the Patriots in the playoffs.  They are peaking at the right time, plus they will be motivated by all the hype the Seattle defense is getting this week.

The Seattle offense has been very average lately.  Could Harvin make a difference after being out for so long?  We'll see.

There's two matchups - Denver's offense vs. Seattle's defense and then Seattle's offense vs. Denver's defense.  Add it all up and I give the strong advantage to Denver to win the game.


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> ... Could Harvin make a difference after being out for so long? We'll see...


 
 Yes, you will see!


----------



## Travel1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Go Seahawks!  Manning is playing great and is fun to watch...but I have to go with our Seahawks to win!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 29, 2014)

4 days out!

http://www.weather.com/weather/holiday/super-bowl/East+Rutherford+NJ+USNJ0128:1:US

Partly cloudy, high of 44, low of 27. Winds up to 8mph.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 29, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> 4 days out!
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/holiday/super-bowl/East+Rutherford+NJ+USNJ0128:1:US
> 
> Partly cloudy, high of 44, low of 27. Winds up to 8mph.



That's way too warm for a game in NJ in Feb. It IS football. How many games this past season were played in falling snow and temps even lower? I've been to a few games at Metlife that were a lot colder than that in Dec. I just don't get what all the complaining is about.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 29, 2014)

Pat H said:


> That's way too warm for a game in NJ in Feb. It IS football. How many games this past season were played in falling snow and temps even lower? I've been to a few games at Metlife that were a lot colder than that in Dec. I just don't get what all the complaining is about.



You're right, that's not that cold and that's why he's highlighting it.  40 degrees seems to be the preverbial Mendoza line when it comes to Peyton.  Peyton is 0-4 in playoff games when the kickoff temperature is below 40.  Ace is rooting for the Broncos and thus is rooting for warmer weather.

I'm rooting for the Seahawks whose game is theoretically not as negatively impacted by bad weather.  Part of me actually wants good weather so there will be no excuses or potential downgrades to the Seahawks SB win.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 30, 2014)

Where's hypnotiq in all this discussion?  I know he's a Seahawks season ticket holder.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 30, 2014)

Latest Super Bowl weather forecast...

Cloudy, *high of 50*, low of 28. Winds up to 8mph. (this is starting to get hysterical) 



http://www.weather.com/weather/holiday/super-bowl/East+Rutherford+NJ+USNJ0128:1:US


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 31, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> ...I'm rooting for the Seahawks whose game is theoretically not as negatively impacted by bad weather.  Part of me actually wants good weather so there will be no excuses or potential downgrades to the Seahawks SB win.



(Eveyone is welcome to join in the fun.)


OK, we know where you heart is but I'd like to know where your head is.

Suppose someone gives you a free bet of $5,000, you must use it to bet on the super bowl.  Tell us how you'd bet it, all one bet or split it up.  Here are the current odds and payouts, lose you owe nothing and get nothing, win you get the money you bet and all winnings.

Denver wins- pays .71:1

Denver minus 2 1/2- pays .83:1

Seattle wins- pays 1.2:1

Seattle  plus 2 1/2-pays 1:1  

Over/under 48- pays .91:1 either way

And this luscious bet 

Denver minus 7 1/2 pays 2:1


So if you bet and win you get the winning odds plus the amount you bet so if you put it all on the last bet, Denver minus 7 1/2, you walk away with $15,000.

I'll think about this for a while and let you know what I'd do with the free bet.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 31, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> (Eveyone is welcome to join in the fun.)



I thought that this article broke it down pretty well on why Seattle will win... personally, I'm not a believer though, but he makes a strong case.  If I was to bet on this one, it'd be a small one.  

http://www.rotoworld.com/articles/nfl/46138/179/matchups-why-seattle-will-win


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 31, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I thought that this article broke it down pretty well on why Seattle will win... personally, I'm not a believer though, but he makes a strong case.  If I was to bet on this one, it'd be a small one.
> 
> http://www.rotoworld.com/articles/nfl/46138/179/matchups-why-seattle-will-win



No QB who has led the NFL in passing yards has ever won the SB.  

I get that people fall in love with offense and that the vast majority of the country is rooting for Peyton and the Broncos to win the SB which is why they're favored to win by Vegas.  A lot of money has been bet on the Broncos.

However, the historical match-ups and statistics of what wins SB's strongly favor the Seahawks.  We'll see on Sunday what actually wins out.

Just like most football games, I think it will come down to turnovers.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 31, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> (Eveyone is welcome to join in the fun.)
> 
> 
> OK, we know where you heart is but I'd like to know where your head is.
> ...



I'm not a sports betting person in general although if I lived in Vegas I might be a poker pro.  I usually make a yearly trip to Vegas, with the exception of this past year, and I usually come home with 3-5k in poker winnings.  I won the nightly Venetian deep stack tourney one night 2 years ago and made the final table the year before that and have won 10+ sit n go's at the Mirage over the years, but I digress.

Anyway, since a lot of money has poured in on the Broncos making them the favorite for obvious emotional reasons, I think it's created a nice opportunity to bet on the Seahawks.  I would probably take 4k of that imaginary 5k and would bet it on various Seattle plays.  I would then hedge my position and take 1k to bet on the Broncos.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 31, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Anyway, since a lot of money has poured in on the Broncos making them the favorite for obvious emotional reasons, I think it's created a nice opportunity to bet on the Seahawks.  I would probably take 4k of that imaginary 5k and would bet it on various Seattle plays.  I would then hedge my position and take 1k to bet on the Broncos.


Yeah - I'd do much the same.  I would try to get a handle on where the preponderance of the square money is headed, then put all of my bets on the other side.  I would probably divide it 50:50 between an odds bet on the win and a bet to cover the spread.

I wouldn't put any money at all on the opposite side.  If my proposition is that the best odds lie in going against the square money, any bet that doesn't follow that proposition inherently reduces my odds.


----------



## persia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll bet a few bucks on the THC-Hawks.  No point in putting your money on Denver team.  Not going to bet the farm, maybe 50 bucks or so.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 31, 2014)

When I don't place a bet for a while my service gives me a free $5 bet.

When I use one I look for something that's around 1.5:1 or better.  I figure, what the heck, I started with nothing so if I lose no big deal.  I've lost 2 of those and won 1.

In this case the imaginary free bet is a large amount for me since I normally bet $5 at a time.

I would take Denver straight up with half the bet and the  bet over with the other half.

My thinking is that the weather is looking decent and I don't think the Broncos are going to come out tight and I have a better chance to keep the free money given to me.

Now with my real money I think I'm going to take Denver minus the 2 1/2 and one of the other obscure bets out there that will keep me interested even it it's a blow out.  Something like the over under on the longest run of the game or longest kick off return.  Those kinds of bets can be won or lost right up to the very end. And I'll bet my usual $5 on each of them. 

Some of the who will win and by how much is determined earlier in a game.  As long as I know I have a chance to still win a bet I stay interested in the game.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2014)

*Eli favors Seahawks*

http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2014/01/30/ape-predicts-seahawks-will-win-super-bowl/

Sorry all you Bronco fans but Eli says your team is going to lose and the SEAHAWK are going to win. 

SEAHAWKS !!!!

btw, I am a SEAHAWK fan.

Bill


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 31, 2014)

The dogs go with the Broncos.

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/01/adorable-puppies-predict-super-bowl-jimmy-fallon/


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 1, 2014)

He comes from the sea and he knows football.  Nick the sea lion picks the Broncos.

http://www.9news.com/sports/article/375771/295/Nicks-Picks-Super-Bowl-Edition-Broncos-vs-Seahawks


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 1, 2014)

An ape, some puppies and a sea lion.  Probably just a good as most of the other predictions on this thread! :hysterical:

Kurt


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 1, 2014)

Teddy the porcupine picks the Seahawks:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xasp7prjXOM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 1, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> He comes from the sea and he knows football.  Nick the sea lion picks the Broncos.
> 
> http://www.9news.com/sports/article/375771/295/Nicks-Picks-Super-Bowl-Edition-Broncos-vs-Seahawks



I think this is why they actually play the game :hysterical:


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> An ape, some puppies and a sea lion.  Probably just a good as most of the other predictions on this thread! :hysterical:
> 
> Kurt





ampaholic said:


> I think this is why they actually play the game :hysterical:



Ha, ha...   :hysterical:


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kal said:


> Yes, you will see!



Harvin is from Virginia Beach,VA and he will not play the hard game. That is base upon his MO.


----------



## Kal (Feb 1, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Harvin is from Virginia Beach,VA and he will not play the hard game. That is base upon his MO.



 Ya think!  Harvin has been chomping at the bit the entire season to get on the field.  Just look at the game film when he did play.

 He is probably the fastest man in the NFL. Speed is a dangerous thing when you add in all the other skills Harvin possesses -- a precise route-runner, elusive ball-carrier and explosive kick returner.

 He is clearly the X-FACTOR that will really mess-up the Denver defense even if he never touches the ball.  They absolutely have to account for him and that alone will stall their movements.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Feb 1, 2014)

*Super Bowl Bingo*

If you are  hanging with a large  krewe or gang, check out the following.

I know  our Corvette Club   enjoys coming up with  unusual  "bets".

http://www.denverpost.com/superbowl...=Search-www.denverpost.com-www.denverpost.com


----------



## Pat H (Feb 2, 2014)

Just before noon and it's already 48 degrees. Temps should still be in the low 40's during the game. Perfect football weather.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 2, 2014)

I ended up going a different route with my bets today.  I did this to better enjoy the game with the outcome not playing into it.

I bet that the longest TD of the game would be over 43.5 yds.  $5 to win $4.55

I also bet that more than 2.5 players will attempt a pass.  $5 to win $11.75


----------



## persia (Feb 2, 2014)

Made it to 7:10, switched to Alaska, the Last Frontier on Discovery....


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2014)

It's clear that the two BEST teams played 2 weeks ago!


----------



## wilma (Feb 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It's clear that the two BEST teams played 2 weeks ago!



yep, that's clear....


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 2, 2014)

I have become a Seahawks fan. 

Loved Richard Sherman's response to his game-winning play. Full of adrenaline and machismo --- didn't understand that negativity about it.

It has been an exciting first half.

elaine


----------



## wilma (Feb 2, 2014)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Loved Richard Sherman's response to his game-winning play. Full of adrenaline and machismo --- didn't understand that negativity about it.
> 
> elaine



really, you can't understand how bad-mouthing and insulting the opponent might be an example of poor sportsmanship and boorish behavior.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2014)

I thought he was really rude to the sideline reporter, but she handled him like a champ, and of course, in the big picture, I'm sure it was great for her career.  

Video:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkTq__jd4I4


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2014)

*World Champs?*

Why do the announcers keep saying World Champs? Not until they beat the Saskatchewan Roughriders.


----------



## herillc (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats to Seahawk fans!


----------



## ricoba (Feb 2, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Why do the announcers keep saying World Champs? Not until they beat the Saskatchewan Roughriders.



:hysterical::hysterical:

Bring it on!

Way to go Seahawks!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 2, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Why do the announcers keep saying World Champs? Not until they beat the Saskatchewan Roughriders.



As John Cleese once remarked, only in the US do people believe you can have a World Championship without inviting other countries.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 2, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Harvin is from Virginia Beach,VA and he will not play the hard game. That is base upon his MO.



He played hard enough I suppose.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 2, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As John Cleese once remarked, only in the US do people believe you can have a World Championship without inviting other countries.



Good point!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats to the Seattle Seahawks.  I am not a fan of either team.  I do like Russell Wilson because he played at Univ of Wisc and did well for them.  I also admire Peyton Manning, even if I do feel he was being reckless when he returned to football after his spinal-fusion surgery.

Clearly the best TEAM won tonight.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 2, 2014)

Best Superbowl ever!  I loved all of it--the game, the halftime entertainment, and the commercials.  Congratulations, Seahawks!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 2, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> It's clear that the two BEST teams played 2 weeks ago!



Yup!  The NFC West is sick!!!  Even the Cardinals and Rams are pretty darn good!

The division being so good may cost them in the next couple of years because they'll beat up on each other.  That will make it difficult for the division champ to get the #1 seed which means the NFC Championship game in the future is likely to be on the road.  Also, whoever doesn't win the NFC West will be forced to go on the road for the playoffs ala the 49ers this year and the Seahawks last year.  That's a tough road to hoe!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 2, 2014)

Defense, Defense, Defense!!!

This Seahawks defense was the first to lead the NFL in points allowed, yards allowed and turnovers since the 1985 Bears!

With all the rule changes in the last 10 years favoring the offense and passing game, that has hurt the Seahawks defense when it comes to statistical comparisons to some of the other widely considered all time great defenses.  However, when you take those rule changes into account and you look at what they did tonight against what was historically the best offense the NFL has ever seen, I think they clearly deserve to be in the discussion with the other all time great defenses!  Peyton is a great QB, but immobile QB's really don't stand a chance against this defense!  They were certainly fun to watch this year!!!

I'm really happy weather wasn't a factor!  It would've only put an asterisk next to this team which in the end I didn't want to see!

BTW, the Seahawks are the youngest team in the NFL and they have NO significant contract issues for next season and hopefully they'll have Percy Harvin for more then 37 plays!

Man, that was fun to watch and I'm amped up!

Go Hawks!!!  SB Champions!!! :whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Feb 2, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Best Superbowl ever!  I loved all of it--the game, the halftime entertainment, and the commercials.  Congratulations, Seahawks!



I don't get it. Best Super bowl ever?  from what perspective?


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats to all the Seahawks fans!!!  The best team won and they will be a force for the next few years.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 3, 2014)

It was a great night for Vegas!  Over 70% of the money was on Denver which is really the only reason Denver was favored because all of the historical metrics pointed towards Seattle.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2014)

Harvey and Lin said:


> I don't get it. Best Super bowl ever?  from what perspective?


From the perspective of a Seahawks fan witnessing their first Superbowl win.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 3, 2014)

This was Richard Sherman's tweet tonight.

@RSherman_25: Peyton is the Classiest person/player I have ever met! I could learn so much from him! Thank you for being a great Competitor and person

Peyton is one of the all time greats and it's not his fault he just ran into a better defense tonight!

Sherman had a terrible introduction to the casual football can after the NFC Championship game, but he's really not that bad and an intelligent and well spoken guy.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 3, 2014)

How about a shout out to Bruno Mars who performed and excellent halftime show!

He's a good local hapahaole boy just like my kids!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> The weather I feel is coming to play a major role in this game.  I am leaning toward Seattle because of the weather.



This time I was wrong the weather was not a factor in this game. The whole seahawk team was the guide
factor in this superbowl game....defense and offense.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 3, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> This time I was wrong the weather was not a factor in this game. The whole seahawk team was the guide
> factor in this superbowl game....defense and offense.



And special teams.  They set the NFL record this year for punt return yards allowed in a season.  They only allowed 1 special teams TD all year which was a messed up FG when the holder bobbled and fumbled the snap.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 3, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I ended up going a different route with my bets today.  I did this to better enjoy the game with the outcome not playing into it.
> 
> I bet that the longest TD of the game would be over 43.5 yds.  $5 to win $4.55
> 
> I also bet that more than 2.5 players will attempt a pass.  $5 to win $11.75



I won both my bets so I'm happy about the game.  Without the blow-out the back up QB would not have come in and attempted a pass.

Once again a safety was the firs score which was paying 50:1.  One of these days I'll be brave enough to bet it.  That's twice in the last few years.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Feb 3, 2014)

Karen G said:


> From the perspective of a Seahawks fan witnessing their first Superbowl win.



OK, then congratulations on a nice dominating win!!


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 3, 2014)

Was at a party last night where most of the people were for Denver.  I was for the Seahawks and glad they played so well.  Wow - did you see the look on Peyton's face when the ball sailed by his head on the bad snap?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> I was for the Seahawks and glad they played so well.  Wow - did you see the look on Peyton's face when the ball sailed by his head on the bad snap?


 That first play was incredible!

It was so interesting that the Seahawks scored 12 seconds into the first half and 12 seconds into the second half. That was something for the "12th Man" !!


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 3, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> Wow - did you see the look on Peyton's face when the ball sailed by his head on the bad snap?



And everything just went downhill from there for the Broncos.  It looked like they had given up all hope after that first play from scrimmage.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 3, 2014)

Who would've thought the over would've won with Denver scoring 8 points!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> Wow - did you see the look on Peyton's face when the ball sailed by his head on the bad snap?



A close second to the look on his face as he walked off the field at the end of the game.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 3, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> A close second to the look on his face as he walked off the field at the end of the game.



The Peyton Manning mood chart:


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 3, 2014)

GRRRRRRR!!!!  You'd think the Patriots played and won last night, the way all these obnoxious Pats fans are talking on SportsTalk Radio today.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 3, 2014)

My favorite meme from the game. 

Dave


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------

